# Unhappy with my Xikar Flint Fire II, how about ya'll



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

I got this lighter for "going out times" about two months ago. It has been in my local cigar shop about 4 times for them to look at due to lighting issues. When I would light it, it would act like it was running out of fuel then after that wouldn't turn on again. They have changed the flint and refilled it almost each time. As stated I use this lighter only when I go out for our weekly cigar gatherings, so it hasn't gotten over usage. At home I use a great table top lighter. Am about ready to throw in the trash! Any suggestions on how to fix this since my local cigar shop cannot?:violin:


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

Doesn't Xikar products have a lifetime warranty?Contact Xikar so they can exchange it and give you a working lighter.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes they do have a lifetime warranty! If you bought it from the shop they should exchange it for a new one, if they will not all you have to do is send it to Xikar and they will send you a new one. DO NOT THROW IT AWAY! 

Also when they refill it do they purge it first? That is the first thing I would try. Purge it getting all the lighter fluid out of the lighter, then turn the flame control all the way down as low as it will go. Then fuel it back up. Wait around 5 minutes to let the fuel warm up, then adjust and light. If that doesn't fix it then send it back or replace it at the shop.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looked at Xikar website and I can just send in to get a new one.:biggrin: I did get it at my local cigar shop, but each time I tell them just to give me another one, they state they don't have that one on hand. Thx tx_tuff will try that before I send in.


----------



## bdemz (Dec 30, 2008)

mines good


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

mlbar1153 said:


> I got this lighter for "going out times" about two months ago. It has been in my local cigar shop about 4 times for them to look at due to lighting issues. When I would light it, it would act like it was running out of fuel then after that wouldn't turn on again. They have changed the flint and refilled it almost each time. As stated I use this lighter only when I go out for our weekly cigar gatherings, so it hasn't gotten over usage. At home I use a great table top lighter. Am about ready to throw in the trash! Any suggestions on how to fix this since my local cigar shop cannot?:violin:


mlbar,
Hopefully I can help you out with this.

Sounds like fuel may be the problem. The FlintFire, like all XIKAR lighters, only takes premium butane (with low parts per million impurities). If you are certain your retailer is using the high quality butane, you may want to make sure the lighter is completely purged and the fuel adjustment is turned all the way down before you refill.

If that doesn't clear it up for you, XIKAR will replace your lighter with a brand new one. All you have to do is send it to us.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

XIKAR said:


> *If that doesn't clear it up for you, XIKAR will replace your lighter with a brand new one.* All you have to do is send it to us.


You can't beat that. :thumb:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Xikar is a company that I will buy their products and recomend them to others time and time again. 
No BS lifetime warranty and they care enough about their product and customer satisfaction to
Monitor forums and offer feedback and help. You can't ask for better customer service than that
:smoke2:


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think the problem was with my local cigar shop putting in the wrong fuel. It has been replaced and am very happy with the new one. It has been working like a gem.:dance:


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can't go wrong with the new Xikar Trezo Triple Flame !!!!!

YouTube - Xikar Trezo & Cigar << Click for video


----------

